# Fiction



## YoungLearner (Sep 7, 2014)

As Christians, a good deal of our reading should be spiritual, but is it wrong to read fiction? I'm not talking about novels and the like that are not edifying in the least, but wholesome novels. 

I welcome all input.


----------



## Justified (Sep 7, 2014)

YoungLearner said:


> As Christians, a good deal of our reading should be spiritual, but is it wrong to read fiction? I'm not talking about novels and the like that are not edifying in the least, but wholesome novels.
> 
> I welcome all input.


There are many things, although written by unbelievers, that we can enjoy; literature is one of them. There is nothing at all wrong with reading a good novel. In fact, you'll notice that many of the most godly men in history have been well read in literature.


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't always read fiction; but when I do, I prefer Dostoevsky.


----------



## Quatchu (Sep 7, 2014)

If one reads fiction then they are not saved. 

Joking aside, its completely fine. Enjoy it but obviously we are to have discernment. There is more in the case of fiction that we can read then not. You don't have to exclusively read Christian Romance novels about the Amish.


----------



## YoungLearner (Sep 7, 2014)

Quatchu said:


> If one reads fiction then they are not saved.
> 
> Joking aside, its completely fine. Enjoy it but obviously we are to have discernment. There is more in the case of fiction that we can read then not. You don't have to exclusively read Christian Romance novels about the Amish.



Thanks, everyone! That's basically what I was thinking, but I wanted to have some input from other Christians.

And Quatchu, you have no idea on how close that first part of your reply is to the way I was raised. Our 'pastor' was a full-fledged disciple of Jack Hyles. 

Amish Romance novels are not exactly my cup of tea. They mean well, but...I don't know...I never got into them.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 7, 2014)

Here is Robert L. Dabney on Dangerous Reading.
https://archive.org/stream/discussions02dabn#page/158/mode/2up
AS it is always my wish to attain directness and practical utility in what I have to say, I will explain that, under the name of _dangerous _books, I mean now to attack particularly the usual kinds of fictitious narratives, novels, impure sentimental poetry, and biographies, whether accurate or not, of criminal and degraded characters. It is supposed that these are the sources from which present danger to my readers is most to be feared. Books professedly teaching error in religion, morals, or social concerns, are of course evil and dangerous. But they are open enemies. They are not usually surrounded with peculiar fascinations when set forth in the didactic form; they will not gain much favor with those who read the _Watchman and Observer_, who may be presumed to respect and believe a sounder system. I would aim rather at covert and insidious enemies, which profess only to amuse while they destroy; which say, "Am I not in sport," [Prov. 26.19,] while they "scatter firebrands, arrows, and death." [Verse 18.].....


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 8, 2014)

I think it also depends on the age of the reader. I am 65 and have read plenty of classic literature in my younger days, as well as 'popular' novels, biographies and the like. A few years ago I decided, not knowing how much time I have left in this world of time, to devote myself to reading the Bible, and books that would contribute to my knowledge of God. I have wasted enough time in my life on secular material. In "Preaching and Preachers', D.Martyn Lloyd-Jones suggests reading biographies of great men and women of God interspersed between commentaries and the like. To give yourself a break so you won't get stale, and to edify your soul.

As far as other forms of media, I feel that much, if not most, of what is on television is 'of the world', and I don't watch it. I haven't been to a film in years and I don't watch them on DVDs or any other format. I would feel I was wasting valuable time that I could be using to seek things above if I were to allow myself to engage in such frivolous pursuits. For a younger person this might be difficult to swallow, but it is working just fine for me.


----------



## Cymro (Sep 8, 2014)

Hear,hear Jimmy, spot on. Regrets, regrets on wasted choice days, stuffing my head with make believe.


----------



## Miss Marple (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, reading is a huge hobby of mine (I chose "Miss Marple" as my PB name to sort of reflect that, although I did not put much thought into it). I never even struggled with "is this an ok use of my time?" Perhaps I should have, but I don't. 

I think we all have hobbies, or generally should, and reading is a good one. I don't read exclusively Christian material (what is that anyway? Written correctly about Jesus? Written by Christians? Published by Christian publishing houses? Simply not directly contradicting Christianity?) There are villains and bad things in the books I read; but terrible villains and sin in Scripture, too (obviously, shown as wicked, not exemplary) 

I don't read much with profanity because I have found that when I do, I begin thinking in swear words. Even though there are some books like "One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest," set in an insane asylum, which I think have great merit as books and the use of swear words is simply authentic; you won't, sadly, enter an asylum (or a prison or a military barracks etc.) without hearing a lot of profanity. Still, since it permeates my brain, I read very little of it.

"Pulp Fiction" also comes to mind, just intense bad language, I can't indulge in it, although I thought the message and overall theme was actually very redemptive. "Fight Club" would be another example. Good writing, concept, theme, valuable insights, yet, the profanity keeps me from them.

I have a "shelfari," which anyone can visit at Marie's Shelf 

If you look through the various books I've bothered to put up you'll see my reviews are basically from a Christian viewpoint. I apprehend things, I hope, from a Christian world view. Whether tv (I watch about 4 hours weekly) or radio (outside of work I listen about 4 hours weekly) or video games (no hours!) or trainspotting or whatever the hobby - I like to knit for instance - I have not struggled much with the concept of leisure time or what to do with it. I hope I am not too cavalier in my attitude. I don't feel like I have "sacred" and "secular" activities divided into stacks. If I'm in Christ, I'm in Christ.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 8, 2014)

A good example of edifying books by a non-Christian (as far as I know) is the novels of the English writer Anthony Trollope (1815-1882). He used some of his novels (such as _The Way We Live Now_ [1875]) to rail against the rampant materialism of his time. He published 47 novels (of which I've read at least a dozen over the years) and is always worth a read.


----------

